# Pension Transfers



## Les57 (Jul 16, 2014)

Does anyone have any information of transfers of Australian Government (CentreLink) pension transfers to Philippines banks please? I would be especially interested in charges that may be made by local banks. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

I would recommend talking to someone at Metrobank about opening an account here. Maybe you can have your Australian benefits deposited into a bank in Australia, and then perhaps you could setup automatic transfers from your Australian bank, to your account with Metrobank. Or, maybe you can have your Australian benefits directly deposited directly into at Metrobank, which is what many people on US Social Security appear to be doing here.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Australia is very strict about paying pension abroad and the amount can be variable. You must check if and how you will be effected before you make the jump.


----------

